# Daytona Bch. Shores Sunglow Pier



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Seems the fall mullet run has started and the Flounder/Red drum bite is in full effect!


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

See you're still fishing Jigmaster. I'm still going twice every week to Ponce Inlet. I catch finger mullet each time and occasionally use live sand fleas like today (both). I would bet i have fished there the last 20 times with out NOTHING. I had a tarpon that cut off about a month ago and something big..red probably about two weeks ago, but those were it...nothing else. Well, keep on trying, hell, it's exercise.


----------

